# How can I stop my lurcher jumping over a 6' 9" gate. please?



## Lurcher_Lover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi - I am a newbie so please forgive me if anyone else has already asked this question. We have a 12 month old female lurcher (greyhound/saluki cross, we think). We knew that she could jump fences, but although we added trellissing to the top of exposed fences and the side gate, today she managed to scramble up the gate and got right over it, even the trelilssing. We got her back eventually (she did the sighthound thing of ignoring us, of course), but are at a loss to know what to do next. Has anyone any ideas, please? We have had her for 6 weeks and she is attending dog training classes (2nd week!). We have had retired greyhounds so are familiar with sighthounds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Can you post a photo of the gate and I may be able to offer advice.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

adding trellis-work will not help, as the dog uses the holes like a ladder. 

instead add height with CAT-proof fencing add-on, which angles inward - 
and there are UK-distributors, just SEARCH for cat-proof fencing. 
meanwhile, an inexpensive overhead dog-trolley will keep the dog AWAY from the fence, but provide room to run the length, times 3 to 4-feet across - a long narrow runway, safely confined, with no risk of tangling. 
set the STOPS at both ends per directions, to prevent the dog winding it round a post, tree, etc. 
happy training, 
- terry


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Make it 8 feet high with an inward inclination.


----------



## 6pack (Apr 5, 2010)

You can't compare a Saluki cross to a retired greyhound unfortunately. 
The cat fencing - we have used the netting type - is really good. We hung it loosely and it prevented the dogs from achieving a foot hold over our fences. We didn't need to increase the height at all with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Make it 8 feet high with an inward inclination.


Thats what I would have said if I could have found the words!

Sort of an extra bit on the top leaning inwards!:thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sort of an extra bit on the top leaning inwards! :thumbup:


gee --- like a cat-proof fence :lol:

http://www.beestonfencingcompany.co...NWSCA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0

http://www.tobysdenbengals.co.uk/im...NWSCA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> gee --- like a cat-proof fence :lol:
> 
> http://www.beestonfencingcompany.co...NWSCA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0
> 
> http://www.tobysdenbengals.co.uk/im...NWSCA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: i knew there was a name for it!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lurcher_Lover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you so much to all of you who have replied to my posting. :thumbup: We have decided that a 'roof' over the gate will be the best solution, made of wire netting. The gate is at the end of a passage between the fence and the side of the house, so she has been able to get a run at the gate. We think constructing a removable wire roof between the gate, brick wall and the fence will stop her from being able to jump high enough but will be removable so that we can get out of the gate ourselves! Although she has only escaped twice and my husband caught her after a couple of minutes it was very scary as she isn't very good at recall yet (we are working on that!). I will come back if it doesn't work. We are thinking of changing her name to Houdini!


----------

